# Batman: Arkham City Cover Feature Reveals Catwoman



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Batman: Arkham City Cover Feature Reveals Catwoman*
08/05/2010 Written by Anthony Severino










Ever since the teaser trailer for Rocksteady’s follow-up to the smash-hit, Batman: Arkham Asylum was revealed at the Spike TV Video Game Awards, we’ve been dying to hear the first details about the game. Yesterday, we reported that the next Batman game would be featured in next month issues of Official PlayStation Magazine and Official Xbox Magazine, but now we’ve caught wind that GameInformer will be featuring Batman: Arkham City on their cover and with the cover feature reveal, Catwoman is depicted alongside the Dark Knight.

Though no details at all have been revealed, as GameInformer has only revealed the cover of their September issue featuring the Dark Knight, the cover does show Catwoman along side Batman.










Catwoman has long been both a friend and a foe to Batman, and that trend looks to continue as the cover displays Catwoman tied up, with Batman wiping blood from his mouth. The cover feature also hints that Catwoman could also play friendlier role as well, as yet another picture shows Catwoman and Batman back to back.










Make sure to check out the September issue of GameInformer to read the full cover feature. While you wait, we’ll do our best to bring you information as soon as it’s available. 

Source: PSLS


----------

